# [SOLVED] Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.



## playdoh (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi All,

Hope you techos can help me??

After connecting to the internet after a minute or so it disconnects (page cannot be displayed), and I some times get messages the server has disconneted you.

I am on win XP using a touch dial speed modem Broadband Toucan.

Any ideas anyone.??

In anticipation

Paul.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* model of the router.
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP2, Vista, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages.


----------



## playdoh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.*

Hi John,

Broadband modem is a speedtouch 330 modem supplied via toucan.

The connection type is wired and the Pc is a Dell dimension 5000, using win xp sp2.

Just wondering whether I have a virus in IE 6???

thanks

Paul


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.*

This a USB modem, right? Have you disconnected any other USB devices for a test? USB is frequently problematic for networking.

I'd also consider that you might have malware. Please post a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log here.


----------



## playdoh (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.*

Think there was a malware problem as you suggested , I have done a system restore and this seems to have cured the problem.

Thanks again.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Keep Losing my connection after a few mins.*

You're welcome.


----------

